# Show off your fishroom



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Show off your fishroom and list equipment stats.

Here is my old room from Wainwright, I am waiting until next fall to set up my new fishroom.

I was running these tanks using ati sponge filters and jager heaters. When I build my new room I am giung to be using a regenative blower to power all my filters.

The tanks are 65 gallons each divided in to 3 sections. they where a cool find I wish I could fine more of them.



















Here are some of my future tanks.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice!

Angelfish breeding system...tore it down in 2008, but this was in my basement:


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Mine:










I need to get a more recent pic.


----------

